# Queen sized layout..



## Darrenmb (Nov 13, 2018)

Ok, I know it sounds a bit odd, but living in central Florida and unable to use my garage for a layout (too many other projects and crazy stupid heat) I came up with a plan to use the spare room for my layout, however it is set up as a spare bedroom, and wife is adamant it stays that way.....
Soooooo. Has anyone ever built a layout in a box that's that same size as a queen sized box spring 60x 80? Of course this requires a bit of carpentry to be able to close it and have it look like a normal box spring, i enjoy a challenge, but am I biting off more than I should? Any input greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance.
Darren


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Lay down constraints about her hobby interests. Should work both ways.


----------



## Darrenmb (Nov 13, 2018)

Lol, the problem there is her hobby is reading.. mine are the ones that take up all the space.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Is it your intent to have the layout on rollers so it
can be trundelled from under the bed for
an operating session?

Is there clear space beside the bed that is large
enough for the rolled out layout?

Had you thought of some sort of folding legs so the
layout can be brought to a table height?

Don


----------



## Darrenmb (Nov 13, 2018)

Actually the intent was to create a box the same size as a queen sized box spring with a lid that the bed mattress would sit on top of, the lid being hinged with locking supports on sides, layout would all be within said box and would be about a foot off the floor, I know it's not optimal viewing height, but I literally have nowhere else to build it.. garage is full, and both sheds are too, attic is basically an oven, only other option would be on back porch, although not exposed to the element, it's still exposed to the humidity and heat....


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2019)

Darren, how about a modular layout? You could build custom modules that can exactly fit your available space yet can be taken down and stored in your garage when you have guests. Modules take a bit of planning but a modular layout can be set up or broken down in a couple of hours. Since you would probably be doing the setup and breakdown by yourself I would suggest lightweight modules, a 1 x 4 frame with an extruded styrofoam top though you might have a hard time finding extruded styrofoam. I live in Florida and the only store that I have found that carries sheets of foam is Lowe's.

You could do an around the walls modular layout or an island that covers the bed. I think going modular would give you more options.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Only you can really answer your question. Yes, what you propose CAN be done, but the challenges and limitations on the layout are significant. If you're ok with, that by all means give it a shot.

Personally, though, I would say that a modular layout, that can be taken apart and stored is a better bet.

I will call your attention to Model Railroad Hobbyist magazine (online only, but free to subscribe -- www.model-railroad-hobbyist.com). They have been running articles promoting TOMA -- the "One Module" approach, for about the last two years now. While their philosophy is that it is easier to build a complete layout in small sections on a work bench, the concept works well for layouts that need to be transported or stored as well.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Darrenmb said:


> Lol, the problem there is her hobby is reading.. mine are the ones that take up all the space.


Ran into a similar problem with my wife. Her interests were Scrap Booking. I had a full basement layout when we married. She wanted the basement cleared so we could put up drywall, lay down carpeting and have it available for when the grand kids came over. What did she want me to do while she was Scrap Booking. Watch. Yeah, just watch her while she decides how and which pictures to put on what pages with what design. Really interesting for me. I told her we need to clear the dining room where she did most of her Scrap Booking so it's available for when we have guests over for dinner. But that's not that frequent. And we don't have the grand kids over that often either. After some back and forth reasoning of the use of the house that "we" live in, I had the basement to rebuild my empire after the drywall was up and she kept her Scrap Booking operation in the dining room. 
Ya see, sometimes one or the other in the relationship looses site of the others needs and only sees them as a source of someone to run errands for them while not taking into account the creative needs. Reading books is fine if that's all she wants in life, but it takes away time of your relationship with her to do things, i.e. go for a walk, learn how to dance, go bowling, etc. Why would she shut you out of her life like that, to create the air that you just take a seat there and remain quiet while she reads to herself?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

D&J Railroad said:


> Ran into a similar problem with my wife. Her interests were Scrap Booking. I had a full basement layout when we married. She wanted the basement cleared so we could put up drywall, lay down carpeting and have it available for when the grand kids came over. What did she want me to do while she was Scrap Booking. Watch. Yeah, just watch her while she decides how and which pictures to put on what pages with what design. Really interesting for me. I told her we need to clear the dining room where she did most of her Scrap Booking so it's available for when we have guests over for dinner. But that's not that frequent. And we don't have the grand kids over that often either. After some back and forth reasoning of the use of the house that "we" live in, I had the basement to rebuild my empire after the drywall was up and she kept her Scrap Booking operation in the dining room.
> Ya see, sometimes one or the other in the relationship looses site of the others needs and only sees them as a source of someone to run errands for them while not taking into account the creative needs. Reading books is fine if that's all she wants in life, but it takes away time of your relationship with her to do things, i.e. go for a walk, learn how to dance, go bowling, etc. Why would she shut you out of her life like that, to create the air that you just take a seat there and remain quiet while she reads to herself?


That's pretty ridiculous of your wife, but hardly the same situation as the OP is facing. Assuming you properly related the details, your wife was being unreasonable. 

His wife isn't making him give up or tear down anything to get herself a space. Rather, she is insisting that the original use of a given space be maintained for what she obviously sees as the family's benefit. His dual use approach is the right one here.


----------



## Darrenmb (Nov 13, 2018)

Hahaha I asked for input on train layout, not divorce!!!
Like I said above, garage is full so are two sheds, nothing of hers in any of them, she pretty much let's me have what I want, which explains the boat, the jag, the truck, etc, so when she says no to taking over guest room, no is the final answer!!!! 

I do like the modular idea, will have to investigate that further...
Thanks to helpful people..


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

How about putting the layout on top of the bed and when company comes, raise the layout up to the ceiling to make sort of a canopy bed? Seems easier than having to remove the mattress and springs to run the layout.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

I actually found somebody that's doing (did?) that exact thing. Not the same design but building a layout hidden under a mattress so the bed was still usable. It's been a few years so I'm trying to think of where I saw it. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

An interesting conundrum. British layout, eh? Sounds like a royal pain. I wonder what Markel would do. Probably buy another castle. 

Have a garage sale? How much of that stored stuff do you really need, and is it a fire hazard?

I am not a car person, but I do have a weak spot for Jags, even though they only work periodically. I rather like sailing, myself, even though through my own mismanagement I did end up in the Atlantic, one memorable afternoon. As I didn't fasten it down as I should have, the center board is somewhere on the bottom of Penobscott Bay.


----------



## Darrenmb (Nov 13, 2018)

I actually have very little stuff that I could sell, most of it is tools and tool related, I used to be a mechanic, then after tiring of greasy hands that would never come clean, I moved into construction, plus sheds are full of yard equipment and pool care stuff, I have thought about adding another shed, but the thought of walking outside the screened area in the evening terrifies me... I am English and the mosquitos just looooove me!!! Lol
I will come up with something, I am liking the modular idea, also the fold up hinged idea....


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Central Florida and an unconditioned shed are not the best for a Layout. Here, anything outside in the heat and humidity will corrode. Good way to ruin tools also, so if they are in unconditioned spaces they need additional protection.


----------



## HOSP4449Fan (Dec 2, 2013)

What about a narrow shelf around the walls?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Railtwister (Nov 5, 2015)

When I was a kid, my layout rolled under my double bed. I never thought of replacing the box spring with a platform, a great idea that would give more clearance on the layout for trees and structures! I did make some plywood shims for the legs of my bed to lift it just enough to gain a bit more clearance so the roof of my Airfix engine shed would clear when I rolled the bed in and out. Long time ago...

Bill in FtL


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

Do you have enough ceiling height to where you could have the mattress on a hinged frame and fold it out of the way when you wanted to run your trains? You would be limited on height of scenery but seems eitherway that will be the case. Also comes down to how often you need the bed. If it's every week it would get old having to constantly take it apart but if it's every few months a modular wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Bonz85 said:


> Do you have enough ceiling height to where you could have the mattress on a hinged frame and fold it out of the way when you wanted to run your trains? You would be limited on height of scenery but seems eitherway that will be the case. Also comes down to how often you need the bed. If it's every week it would get old having to constantly take it apart but if it's every few months a modular wouldn't be so bad.


Since this thread is 2 years old you probably will not get a reply but it is curious if it worked out>


----------

